# Ipad, tablet or a laptop?



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

I could really do with some of you tech guys help on the above.

im looking at getting my girlfriend either a Ipad or tablet or a laptop for christmas but in unsure what one will be the best to go for.

we both got a iphone4s and the device will mainly be used for internet browsing viewing images,videos. my girlfriend is in the middle of doing youth work courses and about to change jobs so she might need to store some documents on there.

at the moment she dose not have a internet connection in her house and at the moment with her parents thinking of moving and with christmas coming up is not a option of getting it installed however here neighbour lets her use her wifi but getting a dongle is a option as my friend was telling me there is a few good deals out there at the moment on them.

also where would be the best place to buy from and any good deals out there?

thanks


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

For video watching, browsing and email iPads are almost the perfect device. They will work fine for storing documents and maybe light editing (no MS office yet, but it's coming) - but it's you plan heavy document editing, different revisions etc it will be easier on a laptop.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

if she has iphone then you should consider the laptop, tablets can't replace laptops, if she already has a laptop then take a tablet, ipad, especially 3 is a great choice but take a look at kindle fire hd at almost half price..
hope I helped!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My missus never went on our laptop, took a while to start up and she was scared of breaking things.

I was lucky to win an iPad2, now i can't get her off it, the Sky remote is biochemically joined to one of her hands and the iPad2 to the other.

The iPad has it's limitations though, if it will be used mainly for browsing, emails, games, movies etc, then it is superb, but it isn't a very good work tool for office type things (letter, photo editing & organising etc).


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for your help guys. i was thinking of the ipad as it would link to our phones easy and it wont be used for heavy document editing.
I haven't a clue with laptops so that's one of the reasons i thought of a ipad

I didn't think of the new kindle i know my mam got the old kindle and loves it but the new one looks totally different


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

iPad for me haven't touched the laptop since buying iPad also download the kindle app on iPad and off you go ! Great bit of kit !:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

iPad for me, given your iphones, the link with iCloud is very handy.
both devices will sync, and you'll be able to share photos, and view open webpages using both devices depending if you left the page open on one.

having said that a.n.other tablet would give you the same browsing at a lower price.

i've not touched my laptop in months.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Also Apple TV sync all to your TV and watch films on big screen !


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Whilst iPads are great, they are limited with their use, documents will be a PITA compared to a laptop, likewise if she will ever need to print anything then it will need to be done wirelessly as there is no USB port on an iPad.

Seriously consider if she would need to connect ANYTHING to it via a cable (printer, DVD drive etc) even the dongle cannot be connected, if she really has no use to EVER physically connect something to it, or to create documents then certainly consider it, however is she may need to connect to it physically then an iPad is not for her.

The iPad was never designed as a proper work tool and will never replace a laptop.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

_the Sky remote is biochemically joined to one of her hands and the iPad2 to the other._

I currently have an iMac and an iPad 3. Until recently I also had a Macbook but found that it was very rarely used so I sold it and got the iPad 3. Best decision for a long time :thumb:

As for the Sky remote being 'affixed' to the lady's hand, download the new Sky App for the iphone and iPad. You can now control Sky with either :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

If I had no choice but to drop either iPhone, iPad or MacBook, it's the iPad that would go...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Using the iPad last night I was again reminded of its limitation. 

Tried to use ticketmaster's website and it could not handle drop down selections. 

Then on a different site I tried to view a seating plan to book tickets and as it doesn't have java you can't do this either. 

All the tablets are nice gadgets but unless you are using them for basic functions they simply can't replace a laptop. 

In the day of mass storage when 500gb is about the minimum you get on a modern computer, I've no idea how anyone can get by with 32gb regardless of icloud or any other similar service.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yowfailed said:


> _the Sky remote is biochemically joined to one of her hands and the iPad2 to the other._
> 
> I currently have an iMac and an iPad 3. Until recently I also had a Macbook but found that it was very rarely used so I sold it and got the iPad 3. Best decision for a long time :thumb:
> 
> As for the Sky remote being 'affixed' to the lady's hand, download the new Sky App for the iphone and iPad. You can now control Sky with either :thumb:


Sky box finally got updated to the new look over the weekend, so this is next on the agenda :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

some good and very helpful replies so far guys thanks

so at the moment im edging towards the laptop but is there any tidy laptops that you can recommend at around the same price as a ipad? i Have no clue in what im looking for in a laptop


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Using the iPad last night I was again reminded of its limitation.
> 
> Tried to use ticketmaster's website and it could not handle drop down selections.
> 
> ...


Likewise i have no idea what i'd ever use 500gb for.

I've never used ticket master before, but just been on there now, and it works fine. I've never installed java or any other non apple apps etc. 
weird.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> Likewise i have no idea what i'd ever use 500gb for.
> 
> I've never used ticket master before, but just been on there now, and it works fine. I've never installed java or any other non apple apps etc.
> weird.


Try filtering events by date. Try choosing a weekend that you want to see a gig.

Booking tickets for gigs is a very standard thing for me and hardly a big ask to expect.

Java is required to view seating plans on many booking sites. It isn't available on tablets.

You must be a very light user then if 32gb can last. Note how hard disk sizes have been getting bigger all the time.

Where do you store all your music, videos, photos etc?

I find 500gb isn't much trouble to fill. 500gb is the minimum these days with many computers now in TBs.

32gb is what I need on my phone for temporary storage. Not storing all the things I want.

Tablets are great and handy for many things, but they can't replace a laptop or desktop.

Don't you need a laptop to transfer, update and restore your tablet?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Using the iPad last night I was again reminded of its limitation.
> 
> Tried to use ticketmaster's website and it could not handle drop down selections.


There's an App for that :lol: Link


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bero said:


> There's an App for that :lol: Link


I hate many apps.

I want sites to work just like they do in full glory on my PC.

Half the apps are basic, don't work as well and don't have all features.

Just fudging things to get by isn't always the solution.

Also downloading so many apps just to get individual websites to work will soon eat up memory.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

That's my one big problem with apps too. They are usually very poor content wise compared to full sites. You can't beat a full desktop Mac or pc and second comes a laptop. 

In the future I think tablets will adopt more of a transformer (acer) approach and come with removable keyboards as standard.

They are the future but it will take a bit longer to get the formula spot on.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Saw an advert on tv last night for a laptop that becomes a tablet when closed. No more info sorry

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> That's my one big problem with apps too. They are usually very poor content wise compared to full sites. You can't beat a full desktop Mac or pc and second comes a laptop.
> 
> In the future I think tablets will adopt more of a transformer (acer) approach and come with removable keyboards as standard.
> 
> They are the future but it will take a bit longer to get the formula spot on.


I'm not convinced - typing is not a huge part of the experience, I think cover/keyboard hybrids will have some success (Microsoft surface tablet ones look good....incidentally i believe the patent is license from Apple) for people who do more typing or business orientated use - but don't think they will see widespread use.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Try filtering events by date. Try choosing a weekend that you want to see a gig.
> 
> Booking tickets for gigs is a very standard thing for me and hardly a big ask to expect.
> 
> ...


I dont know what to say, I tried filtering by date, and a little calendar pops up where you select the dates from. I'm a couple of clicks away from buying Peter Andre tickets.... lol.

I cant speak for this site as I'm not willing to go through the purchase process to get to the seat selection page, but I've never had a problem with BA, Virgin Atlantic seat selection on my iPad.

Anyway that aside, the answer to the other bullet points, is 'The Cloud'. I wouldn't know what a light user is to be honest, but I have the music I like on my devices and backed up over wireless to the cloud.

I guess we use technology for different things, but I rarely have the need to store data other than music, photos and emails.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and comments guys but i think iv found what im going to get
the samsung galaxy tab 2 
http://www.tesco.com/direct/samsung-galaxy-tab-2-16gb-101-inch-white/140-6230.prd?skuId=140-6230&fromRV=true

what's your thoughts on this?
thanks


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I posted a similar thread not too long ago and I ended up buying an ipad, I've only had it 2 days but I know that for me it was the right thing to do !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282115


----------

